# Shot Records



## Nubie Fresh-Joe (May 29, 2012)

Hello,

Just wondering if any one out that has a shot record card.... on there goats... one for each one... as well as any test that they have had?
I just think that if I was going to buy a goat... that if you provided me with that info... signed and dated buy the vet... or you.. it would make you as a person feel better about buying the goat from you...

Now if you give shots and worming your self... then I feel it would be good that you make copies of the purchase material.. showing the date when purchased... 

I know thur dealing with the dogs... Not saying anyone on this board would do it...but there are some out there, that say they have done this and that... Then a week later... you animal is sicker than all get out... well...

I mean ever one wants to keep records on the milk production, show records etc.... Talk alot about the various shots, worming etc... But I have yet to run across a shot record.... 

So, If some one would.. List in order... all the shots required... I for one will make my shot records for each one of my goats... and if you should buy one in the future from me... It will come with the shot record... and copies of receipts if need...

Thanks,
Joe..

I know there are post after post on these shots and worming... but would like them all in one central Location so I make sure that I do not leave any thing out...


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

I just mark it on a calendar usually, but I've been slipping up on my record-keeping lately-not good! I need to come up with something too..maybe some kind of book that I can take with me whenever I do vaccines or treatments.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Joe, I'm sorry, but you have to do some of the work yourself. Keep doing your homework as you have been. Amass the information in a way that will be easy for you!

I have a spreadsheet that I use. I have one for each doe and buck and one for each kid or each set of kids which then goes down to one for each kid depending on if I'm keeping them or selling them. It lists the meds/wormers/vacs and shows me when each are due for them. I also have this on my calendar in MS Outlook. It will pop up with a reminder when each or a group is due for worming, cocci, vacs or whatever. I record heat records on the calendar, too. That way, when I know I want to breed a doe, I know when she should come back into heat and to watch for it.

Many people here print out the info they find, then keep it in a binder for future reference (I STILL need to do this - if DGI goes down, I will be in SERIOUS trouble). You could also take the info that you print out, or copy and paste it in MS Word or what-have-you, and make your own book and lable by subject or whatever. This is my intention. Then I can sell it for mega-bucks and give all the proceeds back to DGI! :biggrin


----------



## Nubie Fresh-Joe (May 29, 2012)

Mf Alpines... Yes, I have already printed it off... maybe u miss under stood... I was asking if you provide a shot card to your customers that buy kids.... or grown goats? May be I was not clear on my question sorry for that...

I printed the one Vicki Made called From Birth till kidding, kid managent on feb..16 2008...

All I was saying, I have not seen one yet a shot card or any one talking about it... that is all..


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Sorry, Joe, I guess I misunderstood.

I do a write-up based on the kid/kids that are sold. It depends on how old they are. But it is personal for each sale. I give them info as to what I've done and recommended continuing care. Mind you, I am not very experienced with this as I've only had one sale, thus far. My two prior years, all kids were doelings and I was just starting out so I kept them all. Even this year, kidding out 6 does, having a buck year, I'm keeping all my doelings.

Someone will surely give you better guidance.


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I got the health record blanks from Jeffers. I think they are for horses but they work just as well for goats. They are like a heavy paper/thin cardboard and are made to go in a notebook. I keep track of all vaccinations, de-wormings, hoof trims, treatments, breedings, kiddings etc. I also keep another sheet for any extra treatments. These are kept in a notebook with their reg papers.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Boy o boy, imagine some of these herds out here with 30+ animals and then add their kids and the bucks, thats alot of recoed keeping. 

I also write down on the calendar or know when they last recieved BoSe, CD-T, or normal routine stuff by the season. I do give a piecs of paper on what they last had, when and any test results, and their diet for new people. But to keep it all out on a ledger I would be going crazy. Some people I am sure do keep better records...I just don't have time with all the poo and milking and breeding, tending kids and getting their vaccines and cocci prevent, or dewormer.
Tam


----------



## Spicer Creek Goats (Dec 10, 2007)

I have 35 goats and I keep a health record for each one. I just made a form on the computer that lists hoof trimmings, vaccines, shots and weight...anything that pertains to that goat.
I keep all of this in a separate notebook. Used to mark it on a calendar, but just got to be too much with this many goats. This goes to the barn with me any time I have to work on the goats. I do use a calendar for heats and breeding dates. And yes, any time I sell a goat the health record goes with the goat.


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I used to have a similar record keeping system when we had the dairy farm (65 milking cows, 65 milking goats, the young stock, bucks, my stallion and his 6 mares and the foals.) long before computers were even thought of. Eventually I will make something up n the computer for the goats, dogs, horses and chickens but for now.....hard copy!


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2012)

Joe, if you have microsoft word, I can send you a blank copy of mine.. my goats all have their own files in my file cabinet and in this file is a kidding record, medication, worming, shot record, copy of their registration certificates and pedigree info.. 
Barb


----------



## Nubie Fresh-Joe (May 29, 2012)

MFRBARBARA, YES, I HAVE MICRO SOFT WORD/ OFFICE... JUST WOULD HELP IF I COULD USE IT BETTER.... :lol I don't know what you would need to send it to me? My email is [email protected] Hope that is what you need if not let me know.


MRFBarbara said:


> Joe, if you have microsoft word, I can send you a blank copy of mine.. my goats all have their own files in my file cabinet and in this file is a kidding record, medication, worming, shot record, copy of their registration certificates and pedigree info..
> Barb


I just thought it would be nice to be able to print off the records for my customers... 
I feel like the following are required:
1. Clean Living Conditions...
2. Above all Clean Water tanks!
3. Shot information
4. Give enough feed/food for them to get switched over to what they are feeding
5. CAE infor as well...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

I have a health form that a buyer gave me.  It was originally for llamas, but works fine for goats. Has sections on breeding/kidding, vacs, parasite control and illness/injury. I have a pocket calendar that I fill in when things are due and/or given and then when I get time I fill in each goats health form which is kept in a folder with their registrations, LA paperwork and milk production records.
When I sell a goat (adult or kid), buyer gets registration papers/application, health form and a copy of the herd CAE report. I make copies of the registration and health form and attach buyers name, address, phone number, e-mail, etc. and put them in the 'SOLD' file. 
Grew up on a cow dairy milking 125. Each cow had their own folder. One folder is much easier.


----------



## JamieH (Nov 29, 2010)

Can I have a blank copy? [email protected]


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

27 years later, no way am I filling out shot records for each goat when they are all on the exact same prevention. I will look up when they freshened, how many kids and how many times....the last worming, vaccination etc...but I don't care who I buy from, I redo all of it anyway, even with dogs. They aren't pets Joe, they are livestock, and although you get cute little folders with puppy photos and shot records, we still purchase our own vaccines for the pups and our vet only see pups if someone asks for a health certificate, certainly not for vaccines and wormings (I fecal better than her gal in the office does). Can you imgaine how much my kid prices would rise if I did all that with a vet, especially their markup on vaccines for goats and dogs, that I can easily purchase myself from jeffers? At some point it is nothing but busy work...I keep a calander and check off as each kid gets their shots etc...(and your kids will come to you disbudded, tattooed and on the bottle....that's it....the only kids I keep are kids who will stay or who have to stay to fly to their new homes.

Milkers it's always the same routine, wormings, bo-se, milk amounts each Monday after they freshen until they are picked up...noting how many kids etc.....enough feed goes home to last a week at least so you can add your own grain to mine and mix it, so change is slow. 

Nobody should be selling goats who do not have a current test for CAE. Further testings, health certificates etc. I will do within reason if the buyer pays in advance.Vicki


----------



## lonestrchic23 (Jan 7, 2011)

I keep track of what needs to be done on my calendar.....

When I sell kids, they go with a care instruction sheet, bottle & milk, record of any shots they've had (most here leave by a week old, so all they get from me is Bo-Se) & my current CAE test.

I've only sold a few adults, but each of them left with shot/deworming record for the year, current, negative CAE test, registration papers, care/feed instructions & all buyers are welcome to text/call or email if they have questions.


----------



## SecoCreek (Jan 27, 2010)

We keep all of our goat records in an excel database. Everything health and maintenance related goes on this record (vaccines, deworming, hoof trimming, disbudding). Each animal has their own record. When we sell an animal we simply print out their record from excel. It is very simple and we know exactly when and what has been done to all of our goats.


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I do the calendar also, but then put the info from the calendar onto the health files. I learned the hard way to have back up on everything. The dogs got a hold of my calendar and shredded it so I lost all the breeding dates, kidding dates, worming dates and meds and vaccines. The calendar is the one I use right away, with the health files secondary.


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

SecoCreek said:


> We keep all of our goat records in an excel database. Everything health and maintenance related goes on this record (vaccines, deworming, hoof trimming, disbudding)...


:yeahthat
except for hooves, I do one foot per week on everyone, this week is left fronts & next week is right fronts for example, so they all get feet handled regularly, and every 4 weeks all feet get done, so I only make notes on feet if there's something noteworthy.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Lacia you really should just do a whole goat at one time. Especially your young stock. Heavy bred does, bucks being used for breeding, growing stock, need their hooves to be level. Maybe Anita will see this. Vicki


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I agree, Lacia. All 4 should be done at once. Heck, we have a hard time keeping them all level and we DO trim all 4 at once.

So Vicki, when it is breeding time, how do you keep track of who needs pre-kidding BoSe, CDT, worming, etc if you don't keep track of it and do them all at once?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I do keep my life on a calander but hoof trimming and such being done at the first of the month to everyone, other than maybe tracking weights, tracking milk amounts, it's simply busy work that nobody is interested in at sale time. I do when kids are born write down they were born, more along the lines of their dam kidding and tracking kid sex amounts. Once down to the kids I am keeping I do write down milestone birth dates, 3, 6, 9 and 12 weeks, for shots, wormings, cocci meds. But with everyone kidding in a 2 week period, I push everyone onto the same schedule...so someone having a 6 week old kid of mine shipped to them would likely be already through their 2nd cocci treatments because they are living with 8 week olds.

CD&T isn't written down because everyone gets it at 6, 9 and after 12 weeks old if they are here, (so 'Turtle 9 weeks' I alredy know it's time for corid, worming and her 2nd CD&Y......everyone gets a shot prebreeding, prekidding so why write it down to then put it on a spread sheet. I know if your a yearling here you have had your Lysigin and pasturella and copper bolused before 8 months old incase I decide to breed you. So although I could write out a shot record, the proof of a reciept that I bought the drugs is in my tax records from the year before, I don't use my vet for any day to day things on the farm, bo-se is all I can even think of. 

Health records for me is kiddings, sex of kids, who they were bred to, tattoo numbers on kids, names of who they went to, and real illness, what drugs worked, what didn't work. Who I picked up poop on to fecal the first of the month, so they aren't repeated the next month.

When you buy a goat it's fine to get all this, but you should be redoing it anyway, with the goat in quarantine. On an adult, you should have had all your questions answered before you paid a deposit and picked up the adult, how many kiddings, any problems, disease, mastitis etc.. so a shot record after the sale is a waste, it is part of the whole conversation with the sale to begin with, and if that important than should be part of the contract. Vicki


----------

